# Knife Laws Of The 50 States



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's nice to know if you're legal or knot

Looking at some of the Midway Ontario seconds made me look into this.
I found the M7 bayonet is double edged and is a dangerous weapon since it's designed to, well it's a bayonet.

KNIFE LAWS of the 50 STATES - Introduction and LINKS

http://knife-expert.com/mi.txt


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Aqua, just as I thought in my State.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Good to know the law, I asked two cops not too long ago about knife laws and they had no idea what was legal and what wasn't. Both stated they've never arrested anyone just for having a knife or carrying a knife. 

They acted like and I took it like they have better things to look for. 

The district attorney was just on TV a couple nights ago complaining that they can't take cases to court because lack of funds. I doubt she would prosecute anyone for a knife unless they had prior convictions or had other charges pending. 

There is a lot of selective enforcement here. There are so many laws on the books they either don't know the law, choose not to enforce it on the street or are told not to enforce it by the D.A.
Good to know the law and I travel a lot so thanks for the post.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Good to know the law, I asked two cops not too long ago about knife laws and they had no idea what was legal and what wasn't. Both stated they've never arrested anyone just for having a knife or carrying a knife.
> 
> They acted like and I took it like they have better things to look for.
> 
> ...


Some states like Michigan doesn't have a preemption of knife laws , letting local ordinances to control what knife you can or can't carry

Dearborn and Centerline are two such cities in Michigan . Good to know the Dearborn MuSlimes can't legally use a knife or sword to whack off your head.
http://www.kniferights.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=333


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I carry a Gerber folder, it is only a utility knife with a 5 inch blade, too old to even consider it for a fight.
Hell even when I was thirty it would never happen, I know MY limitations!
Why would I use a knife for defense when I carry Two handguns most of the time?
My state law is OK with what I carry.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I took a course with an attorney the other night for concealed carry permit seekers in Rhode Island (because the state and cities don't like to give them out)...we eventually landed on knives, batons, and other assorted weapons.

In Rhode Island a baseball bat in your car is considered a weapon. A baseball bat, baseball mitt, and baseball is considered practice. So always carry all three...and carry them together NOT the bat in the cabin and the glove/ball in the trunk. Or you will go to jail.



AquaHull said:


> It's nice to know if you're legal or knot
> 
> Looking at some of the Midway Ontario seconds made me look into this.
> I found the M7 bayonet is double edged and is a dangerous weapon since it's designed to, well it's a bayonet.
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I took a course with an attorney the other night for concealed carry permit seekers in Rhode Island (because the state and cities don't like to give them out)...we eventually landed on knives, batons, and other assorted weapons.
> 
> In Rhode Island a baseball bat in your car is considered a weapon. A baseball bat, baseball mitt, and baseball is considered practice. So always carry all three...and carry them together NOT the bat in the cabin and the glove/ball in the trunk. Or you will go to jail.


They more or less look at you that way here too, another libtard state.
I was driving my fathers car when on leave from the army, got stopped by two state troopers, was not doing any chapter 90 violation.
I was just driving a brand new top of the line Buick Roadmaster, The trooper asked me what I did for a living to afford that type of machine.
I told him I was on leave and the car was my fathers.
Wanted to know why the junior sized baseball bat was on the back seat, saying that i was in possession of a dangerous weapon,
told them I had brothers 11 and 12 years younger than me, and had to belong to one of them.
I had no idea it was there, more interested in the girlfriend sitting beside me, they even threatened to charge her with obstructing the driver due to her sitting too close to me..
They seized the bat, which they promptly returned the next day after my father made a phone call.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We live in Florida. I go across into Georgia every day.
Both states have excellent knife laws. By excellent, I mean not many at all.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I can carry up to 5" , foldable in handle and not spring loaded . That's what the county law is here .


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wisconsin just passed a bill to allow switchblades. Way to go Wisconsin and Gov Walker. 

Knife Rights' Wisconsin Knife Law Reform Bill Signed!


----------

